# Any help please ! :(



## Hanan (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello ,

I installed this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523174

on my Samasung Galaxy Tab P1000

But i can't find File Manger Icon !! i can't explore my files any more except in Gallery or Music !

How i'll setup apps and stuff !

So any help please


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Go to the app store download astro file manager or look up file manager and download


----------



## Hanan (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for helpful replay ,.. w'll try it


----------

